# Ugh, teenage dogs stink!



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

In the past week, Frankie has chewed the bottom of one of our blinds and pooped and peed in the middle of our bedroom twice in the middle of the night. (OH does not like waking up tot he smell of poop... I'm a heavy sleeper apparently). Is this what it's like?! When will it stop!

Honestly, all of those things could be our fault. We left him out after 5 days of breaking the routine of just sleeping while we were gone and we might not have taken Frankie out _right_ before bedtime those two nights. But he generally seems to have more of an attitude and wants to do more things that he knows he shouldn't do. 

I'm just going to blame it on the teenage months and hope it passes when it's over!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sounds like the teenage months!! he might have some extra energy to burn off,,,so maybe increase his walks a bit....and wait it out, it will get better. you will have some rocky weeks, but it will all get better.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

To funny! Carley is doing the same thing at times . . . bugs the bejeebers out of Sami with a burst of energy every night . . runs and barks and insists he play with her! She has also had a couple of accidents at night recently . . Arrgh! I try to take everything in stride and never scold (even tho I am tempted to) . . Good idea to step up the walks . . when its cold thats easy to "forget" about for me.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry but your post really made me giggle - I was remembering your ' I think we've finally cracked it' (or something like that !) thread. At the time I read that one I was going hairless with Poppy's misdemeanours and wondering when we'd have the eureka moment. Phew, we've still got time to catch up then  Good luck with this phase!


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh bless that naughty pup, he's surely going through some naughty deeds and more walk/exercise with some favorite chew toys will surely help.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

He's back at the toilet tissue as well. Oy!


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

You mean being naughty like this


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That's not naughty - that's being creative with materials that have been left around


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> That's not naughty - that's being creative with materials that have been left around


brilliant! 
Dudley will still shred up any kitchen roll, loo paper within reach, not sure if he will ever grow out of it!
Good luck with your naughty teen.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Amber said:


> View attachment 31305
> You mean being naughty like this


I love their faces in this picture!

Jenson has seriously gone teenage - he runs off after other dogs that are specks in the distance and only comes back when he feels like it and often when he does come back he runs off again back to where he just came from!! He is stealing everything and anything he can find and has suddenly lost his hearing!!


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

That sounds like Mungo! the other day some lady told me her dog was "laüfig". Sounded a bit like another word to run - laufen - so I thought she meant energetic. I kept nodding at her and agreeing that her dog was very laüfig. Transpires it means " on heat..." Didn't see Mungo for dust... He's been on the leash ever since...


----------

